# Please Help! Describe This Haircut! Pics



## Dubsbelle (Dec 16, 2006)

I have the exact same hair type as shakira (in these pix), except mine is generally one lengthed, longer and very bulky in the back.

I'm going to Curly Hair Institute on monday and I only have these small pics to show my stylist. *HOW DO I DESCRIBE THIS HAIRCUT?* It looks as if there are lots of different lengthed layers (long and short)- which I LOVE !!

This is my first *curly cut*...I'm scared and need lots of advice and help




For starters I wouldn't know how to describe this cut AND....*how do I ask to get rid of bulk in the back* (without razoring??)

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## mehrunissa (Dec 16, 2006)

Why don't you print the pictures out and take them with you. It's probably better to be able to show the stylist what you want than trying to explain it. And though the pictures are small, you can usually edit the size in print preview or setup. If not, I found some bigger pictures for you:

Shakira 01

Shakira 02

Shakira 03

Shakira 04

Shakira 05

Shakira 06


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 16, 2006)

Honestly, I think that's her natural hair... I don't think there's really a name for the style... I recommend just taking in the pics, and seeing what can be done from there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Becka (Dec 16, 2006)

HOT is the name for it, it is an awesome do!

to me looks like a lot of different lengthed layers too. I think she may even have a wave or it could have been styled with hot rollers and backcombed.


----------



## dentaldee (Dec 16, 2006)

lucky you gettting a curl cut...........let us know how it turns out and how much it was.........I buy "curl keeper" for Justine's hair!!! but I live too far away to go there for a cut!!!

I hope it turns out well!!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Dec 16, 2006)

:five: *mehrunissa you're a doll!! Thank you!!*

Thanks for the replies gals!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Actually I just want to *copy the hair cut*! My hair is already wavy/curly like shakira's..except it's only one lengthed and pretty thick at the back...

When I say this is my first "curly cut", what I meant was: in the past I have always gotten my hair cut and then straightened (flat ironed) cos no stylist would EVER know how to style my crazily wavy hair. But recently I found out about Curly Hair Institute in Toronto where they SPECIALIZE in curly, wavy, ethnic hair types. Woohoo!! So I'm so excited- I don't have to flat iron ever again after a hair cut!!!!

Anyway here is where I am going for my *do*. For any curly gals who might happen to be in or around Toronto.

Curly Hair, Curly Hair Products - Curly Hair Solutions

I will update you guys when I get the cut (on monday hopefully)


----------



## pinkbundles (Dec 16, 2006)

i say pictures are your best bet. you might want to emphasize that you want to thin out your hair at the back. i think there's other methods to do that aside from razoring.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, pictures are best, and also be very descriptive in what you want. Show the stylist the length you want, where you want the layers to fall around your face, etc. She might have some layers in there, which help add volume and curl back into hair since the weight is removed. You can usually have excess bulk thinned out ---- but I'm sure they'll know what to suggest for your specific hairtype.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Post pics of the new do when you're done!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

